# Notice Regarding 2014 PRP Applications



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

Re-application for PRP for those who applied prior to 02 June 2014



inShare
8
The Department of Home Affairs received permanent residence applications prior to 02 June 2014 utilising the Track and Trace system. The Department has noted that it does not have 4 616 applications on hand as per Track and Trace system.

In this regard, Mr Mkuseli Apleni, the Director-General of the Department of Home Affairs, under the powers vested in him under Sections 26 and 27 of the Immigration Act, 2002 (Act no. 13 of 2002) as amended, hereby gives notice that persons whose particulars appear in a list published in the National Government Gazette No 40691 on 17 March 2017 (Government Printing Works) who applied for permanent residence prior to 02 June 2014, at their earliest convenience and without delay, re-submit their permanent residence applications online through the Department of Home Affairs Contact Centre. The persons whose particulars appear on the published list will be afforded a period starting from 15 May 2017 to 31 July 2017 to re-submit the applications. The Department of Home Affairs will not accept any applications submitted after the stipulated period.

Applications may be re-submitted by e-mail to: [email protected]

Application forms, general guidelines and requirements for specific categories in terms of Sections 26 and 27 of the Immigration Act may be downloaded from the following website: Department of Home Affairs - HOME. All applicants who are eighteen (18) years of age and older must also submit a South African Police Clearance Certificate not older than six (6) months or approach the Afiswitch office to submit an application for a South African Police Clearance Certificate. Afiswitch can be contacted on 012 679 2900 or visit Afiswitch - Automated Electronic Criminal Record Checks, South Africa for more information.

Those applicants who already received their permanent residence permits and whose names appear on the list are advised to provide a copy of the permanent residence permit to: [email protected] and applicants need not re-apply.

Failure to re-submit your permanent residence application will render the application closed.

For your ease of reference you may check the progress of your application by calling the department's call centre on 0800601190

The Department of Home Affairs endeavours to adjudicate and finalise all received permanent residence applications by the end of December 2017.The Bi-947 application form can be downloaded here <<< and must be completed and sent via email only!

Department of Home Affairs - Re-application for PRP for those who applied prior to 02 June 2014


----------

